# instrucciones de labview



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Jun 14, 2006)

por fa si alguien tiene algunos ejemplos y aplicaciones del software de labview que sean sencillos para iniciar en el diseño de controles por este metodo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

manuel de jesus carvajal dijo:
			
		

> por fa si alguien tiene algunos ejemplos y aplicaciones del software de labview que sean sencillos para iniciar en el diseño de controles por este metodo.



Hola, yo ya he borrado mis trabajos , pero el LabView trae ejejmplos guardados, 

Revise este link haber si le sirve algo
http://sine.ni.com/manuals/
http://forums.ni.com/

Saludos


----------

